# 2012 Passat 3.6 Exhaust: The Quest For The Best



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Picked up my 2012 Passat 3.6 SE in March and I got busy right away. I love this motor more and more everyday. I have a goal to eventually have full cat-back made but I need to know what works first...this is my quest.

My wife drives a 2008 R32 that I've been toying with so I needed the Passat to sound the same or better. Hers wil have the cats removed soon. Here is a clip of her R32 (has UM ECU and DSG tunes with spark cut):








Forge Motorsports intake
Borla cat-back exhaust


So now with the Passat. I quickly got the same R32 Forge intake and it fit beautifully.


1 May-16 by santorum, on Flickr

Next, I started playing with the exhaust. The 2012 Passat 3.6 comes with 5 mufflers/resonators from the factory. The first one cut off, was the very large, single in | single out, "suitcase" muffler. Definitely freed up some volume.






Second, was the two small resonators right after the cats.






Here is an exterior video clip. It is much more deep in person...thanks GoPro. And I hate that the Passat has the DSG fart that the R32 does not have.






I removed these:


Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

To make this:


Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Interior video to follow.

Here is a photo of the stock exhaust setup:










I have the muffler that says "deleted" gone and the two small resonators that have the arrow pointing at them gone. My goal is to get two similarly sized resonators and tips from Borla to replace the end two mufflers for a quality sound, and then have an entire kit made by my buddy who owns a local shop. :thumbup:


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Not bad man, I really need to get an exhaust clip of mine. All I've done is remove the center muffler and added a VF intake. I really want to make it sound similar to my MKIII VR but I dont want the interior to be bad. Toying with the idea of leaveing the 2 after the cat and just putting 2 magnaflow mullers with twin tips in place of the factory mufflers. Just nervous about the drone. :beer: I like where your car is headed.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks! I have an interior video processing now. There is little drone with this. I have two kids that I haul around in this car and it's not bad at all.

Honestly, those two little resonators after the cats are the most restricting.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Alrighty, here is take 2. Pardon the dumb dialogue...I just needed to say something for a comparison so I was talking out my ass. There are two nice accelerations in the video.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Much better video:beer: This has me tempted to remove the smaller 2 after the cats.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

nice thread! I like how you've gone through the stages of each delete, to evaluate the difference. The b7 3.6 seems to have a bit more rasp with just the suitcase removed than mine did. that might just be a heatshield moving around though. 

Regardless good work so far, and i am anxious to see how it sounds with the new mufflers out back. 

Not sure if you have seen my thread at all, but I also have the suitcase pulled, and deleted the precats (using r32 precat sections) more info (and videos) are in my passat thread. I don't want to hijack yours. Have you felt any difference in power with these deletes? or is it oo hard to say? I notice a nice free up with the cats going away, but the suitcase was negligible. Sure sounds faster though 

final note: the 3.6 has farts and the r32 doesn't. Might be the fsi combined with the dsg. Or not the dsg at all. My car farts too, and i have tiptronic. it is all dependent on throttle input and load/rpm.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DBVeeDB said:


> nice thread! I like how you've gone through the stages of each delete, to evaluate the difference. The b7 3.6 seems to have a bit more rasp with just the suitcase removed than mine did. that might just be a heatshield moving around though.
> 
> Regardless good work so far, and i am anxious to see how it sounds with the new mufflers out back.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks! I read through your thread a while ago when I first started messing around. Not sure if I will ever touch the cats like you did but I almost want to. Haha. I'm going to keep it as is for now but I really just want to cut the rear two and leave it. But in reality, I will want two small mufflers for the end. I will most likely wait to do them until the full, true dual is made and put on. No ETA on that as of now.

I hate the fart...especially having both cars and mine does it...annoying.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

with your true dual, will you still have an x-pipe? I too may go this way in the longrun, but the clearances get tight near the diff. and the added weight doesn't excited me too much. 

due to the firing order of the VR, I think some sort of cross section is necessary isnt it? (at least a merge, like the fwd b6 3.6) even though your car is fwd, it still splits, so technically the entire exhaust is a x pipe, just spread out over a longer distance. 

I would to revamp the whole system in top materials, vbands, and and seamless merges/bends. Maybe in a year or two  Im very happy with the sound now, and you should be too! car sounds great.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DBVeeDB said:


> with your true dual, will you still have an x-pipe? I too may go this way in the longrun, but the clearances get tight near the diff. and the added weight doesn't excited me too much.


Luckily, I don't have to worry about the diff. But yes, I do plan on an x-pipe. Following the cue of Jesse (infinteecho) and his Golf R36 build. His exhaust was heavenly and the only differences would be no flapper and a pair of mufflers at the end.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I loved Jesse's car. Well i'll be watching the thread to see any updates you post. DO you plan on maintaining both this one and your thread in the B7 forum?

Oh yeah, and thanks for looking through my thread


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Yup I will. Since this is a more specific place is like to keep this updated.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is my middle resonator delete on my B6 wagon. It is the same setup as the B7 Passat. 

It isn't loud enough... 

I am going to delete the two resonators are the cats like the OP did, and then add some mufflers to replace the stock ones.

Any ideas on muffler choice? I want something that will compliment the sound nicely. 

Maybe something from flowmaster designed for a carbed v8?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Will be going with a pair of Vibrant and tips until I can have the full true dual with x-pipe made.


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

Just chiming in. 

Removed the front resonators and rear suitcase. I don't have the dual exhaust outlets on my VR6. Just the two pipes on the drivers side.






I'd like to find something to replace the rear OEM muffler. I like the low mumble it makes when you barely have your foot on the gas (i.e. pulling through a McDonalds drive thru or something), and when you're slowly walking it up to about 3.5k rpm, in sport mode.

It sort of reminds me of a g35. I like that. That machine-like sound. 

Any suggestions, anyone? I want to hollow the sound out, instead of have it sound so baffled at the lower rpm range.

I'd love to have this sound:





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

the design of the engine will never give you that sound. Embrace the wookie sound our cars make and make it scream!!!!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Starting a new project on the Passat, involving swapping OEM R32 downpipes onto it. Here is my info from my B7 thread:

I am always in constant thought about the exhaust on this car. Been doing some thinking as of lately and revisited Devin's (DBVeeDB) Passat thread where he has some great information regarding the OEM 3.6, OEM .:R36, and OEM .:R32 manifolds, downpipes, and cats. As you may or may not know, my wife's R32 has a full Milltek system, including the manifolds. Based on some quick research, the 3.2 and 3.6 exhaust manifolds are interchangeable. One of the part numbers Devin showed on his manifold was 03H-253-032-B, which is for cylinders 4-6 on a 3.2 or 3.6 Passat, CC, and Touareg. This means, the Milltek manifolds and downpipes (with or without cats) will fit the Passat 3.6. Taking this one step further, Milltek also makes replacement downpipes which fit to OEM manifolds.

Going even one step further, haha, I have a full OEM R32 manifold back system in my garage from my wife's car. Since I don't feel like dishing out a couple grand right now, I am thinking about swapping out the downpipes. I know one of Devin's concerns was the extra set of resonators that the Passat has. I know I have already deleted them for sound restriction so I am thinking this is a plausible task. Making it easier will be not having a driveshaft in the way. Haha.

Thoughts?

Photo of the OEM .:R32 manifolds, downpipes, and cats from my wife's car:


Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Link to where Devin starts going in depth: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-my-Passat&p=80457135&viewfull=1#post80457135



the fuzzy one said:


> you don't need to swap the manifolds, I have a mkv r32 dp on my car using the 3.6 manifolds. my concern would be how many o2 sensors you have. my swap came from an 07 which had 6 sensors but the um software only requires 4.


Oh I know. I don't feel like pulling another intake manifold (once on the R32 sucked and I have to do it again to do the SAI block off). Plan was just to just do the downpipes. As far as the sensors, I believe my Passat has four O2 sensors, same as the R32 (two on each downpipe). Major difference is location of the second sensor. It is further down stream since there is no pre-cat. Devin lengthened his sensors successfully.

As far as tunes, I am not happy. I contacted UM and Unitronic. UM essentially told me that it's not a priority to them and never replied back. Unitronic has a tune for the 2012 CC 3.6 DSG 4motion that has some serious gains. Their response was that the ECU would have to be sent to them for testing and no promises for power gains [exceeding APR's 7 hp]. I refuse to buy APR's pathetic tune. Already being in contact with my friend Chris at CBTuning (Chris contacted Unitronic for me), he recommended OE Tuning. He said Jeremy from OE Tuning would come to his shop (25 minutes from me) and bench/dyno tune the car for me for a day. It would in turn be a development car. He also stated that Jeremy laughed and promised way more than 7 hp. Haha. If he is not able to provide a DSG tune with launch control, Chris said Unitronic does have a file for that.



the fuzzy one said:


> have you tried calling fred @um, if not call innovative motorsport and he is the front man there also. I don't see why the file I have for my car wont work on yours


I was actually speaking with Fred via e-mail. I really want UM, but if there is no motivation and willing to cooperate, I will move on. Your 3.6 is a 2007? I know not many differences were made but the manifold is the major change.



DBVeeDB said:


> Thanks for all the shout outs! You will love the way the r32 downpipes feel on the car, I noticed a decent improvement. And I am still problem free with my extended 02's. Fuzzy is correct, certain 3.6 systems had 6 total ports, worst case scenario is you buy two plugs for the 2 that aren't used. Your passat most likely has 4.
> 
> I thought I looked up the r32/3.6 manifolds and found different numbers, so I am surprised to hear that. I figured the port opening would be larger for the 3.6. Do me a favor and measure one of each port on those 3.2's, and I will do the same with my stock 3.6 manis I have laying around.
> 
> I also noticed that the milltek and supersprint headers were offered for the r32 and r36 overseas, so i have been down this road about getting a full header system. But like you said, spend over a grand or just put the oem r32 stuff on and get some good results for a fraction of the cost. :thumbup: I am glad to see you are STILL messing with the exhaust setup. I can't stop thinking about how I want to perfect mine even more so. ANd I never get tired of hearing that vr6 love song. :heart:


I will measure the ports when I go get the setup (at my friend's storage). I am interested in the difference. The Milltek system is amazing on my wife's car. So goddamn loud. One day I will do the Milltek downpipes, but my car is still under warranty so I can't go too crazy. Haha. The wookie noise needs to be moar...moar...moar! I am looking to do this in a week or so and there will be documentation and pictures. 



the fuzzy one said:


> When I had my Ecu done he asked what manifold I had, not sure if it makes a huge difference but he did say the gray manifold was the better one





DBVeeDB said:


> Carry on! If you want me to move this info some where else Chris, lmk. But I wanted to seize the opportunity to post it here since it was getting discussed.


I'm getting more upset now, knowing that there are several UM 3.6 tunes out there and I'm being blown off. I guess I comes down to who you know. I spoke with Jeff and Fred in person and they were singing a different tune.

I thought I remembered reading that when Jesse did the manifold swap to the Golf R36, there was the minimal upper RPM hp change. From a service stand point, I'm a fan of the two piece manifold. Removing the front on the R32 to do the full exhaust was frustrating. I think for the Passat, I'll be leaving this one on. Besides, I won't need it with a turbo kit anyway. 

Devin, many thanks for all the info! It can stay because the B7 forum needs some class. 

After talking back and forth with Devin, I went and took some digital measurements today of the OEM 3.2 exhaust manifolds I took off of the wife's R32. Devin also sent me photos and measurements of his OEM 3.6 exhaust manifolds. Right now, my judgement is that even though they look different, they are interchangeable. The studs line up and with the exception of carbon build up on the 3.2 manifolds, the measurements are the interchangeable. Break down:

_All measurements were done on the manifold for cylinders 4-6._

*Cylinder 4 width, 3.2:* 34.671 mm
*Cylinder 4 width, 3.6:* 34.88 mm
*Cylinder 4 height, 3.2:* 37.084 mm
*Cylinder 4 height, 3.6:* 37.91 mm
*Cylinder 5 width, 3.2:* 34.773 mm
*Cylinder 5 width, 3.6:* 34.89 mm
*Cylinder 5 height, 3.2:* 36.068 mm
*Cylinder 5 height, 3.6:* 38.32 mm
*Cylinder 6 width, 3.2:* 34.976 mm
*Cylinder 6 width, 3.6:* 34.92 mm
*Cylinder 6 height, 3.2:* 36.424 mm
*Cylinder 6 height, 3.6:* 38.10 mm

*Manifold exit, 3.2:* 1.747"
*Manifold exit, 3.6:* 2.059"

*Pipe OD after cat, 3.2:* 1.965"
*Pipe OD after cat, 3.6:* 2.133"

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
------

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
------

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
------

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
------

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
------

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
------

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
------

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Ordered the downpipe gaskets and nuts yesterday:

*Gasket:* 3D0-253-115-E _(MSRP $12.90)_
*Nut:* N-102-090-09 _(MSRP $0.90)_
Devin let me know that the rear O2 spacers need to be lengthened about six feet. Each sensor has four wires; black, grey, and two white.

I need to do a lot of carbon cleanup on the inlet of the downpipes. Hopefully doing this on Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The bolt pattern on the R manifolds are different but can be drilled. I have 04 manifolds and a downpipe if someone wants them.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The bolt pattern on the R manifolds are different but can be drilled. I have 04 manifolds and a downpipe if someone wants them.


Ill trade you a BLV valve cover for them?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Tempting!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

enough about exhaust I wanna talk cams LOL


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

enough about exhaust I wanna talk cams LOL


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

fourthchirpin said:


> enough about exhaust I wanna talk cams LOL


I agree. One of the 3.6 swapped mk4's is running upgrade 3.2 cams in the 3.6 head (albeit - running traditional fuel injection, not fsi) I cant seem to find any specs/measurements on the stock 3.6 cams though. 3.2 vs 3.6 have different part numbers in ETKA (2008 3.2 r32 cams that is). 

I dont want to derail Chris's exhaust thread, so we should continue this in a new thread. :thumbup: Back to exhaust talk.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

Hey VR Kraut your wifes R32 sounds Tuff:thumbup: had a question what size exhaust are you using on the 3.6 3"?


----------



## Fungusamungus (Dec 30, 2013)

Who's put this in a MK2?


----------



## digdug18 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds like a good discussion. I spoke with AWE Tuning awhile back about the 3.6 engine, he told me the specific reason that they didn't come out with an exhaust upgrade specifically for this car was that the factory system flowed so well, that they got minimal performance gains, on average 2-3hp. So I've left the system as is.

Though I'll be adding an exhaust cutout in the near future, for those days when the douchbags in the ricers decide to pull up next to me and rev the **** outta their puny 1.8 engines.....

As for the FSI cam swap, that's another story, for another thread post. If you know someone in NYC, that would be willing to give their car to a shop for a month for some testing, in exchange for a bigger cam, I might be able to find someone to make a cam for our motors. Something small like 20hp at the wheels would be nice, lol.

Andrew


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

found these 

no suit case 2x magnaflows 







he then added a res








:beer:

ps:












his build thread translated

http://translate.google.ca/translat...GgO&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=sb

"And a very important issue namely exhale







The whole stainless steel + where you have wrapped a bandage thermal insulation. Three silencers RM motors, the first 3-inch, two further 60mm. It was not easy, of very little. But I did and it worked something like this:"


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

That R is amazing. I need to get off my ass and get back at the exhaust. Right now, a tune and brakes are on my agenda and getting finished soon.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

So Christof, the last cruising video you made, the 7 minute one, is that without the middle suitcase, and also without the 2 mufflers right after the cats? You kept the rear mufflers though, right? And have you noticed any power loss at lower RPM, or worse MPG?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

sebasEuRo said:


> So Christof, the last cruising video you made, the 7 minute one, is that without the middle suitcase, and also without the 2 mufflers right after the cats? You kept the rear mufflers though, right? And have you noticed any power loss at lower RPM, or worse MPG?


That video is without the two small resonators directly after the cats and the large single muffler. I kept the last two resonators on with no effect on economy.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Gotcha, thanks! Only asking because when I removed the suitcase muffler on my B6 FWD Passat VR6, I could notice a slight loss in lower rpm power and mpg sort of went down.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

sebasEuRo said:


> Gotcha, thanks! Only asking because when I removed the suitcase muffler on my B6 FWD Passat VR6, I could notice a slight loss in lower rpm power and mpg sort of went down.


I haven't noticed any changes like that when I did it. I mean, the mpg went down because my ears were happier when my right foot went down.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Stupid question but would the R32 exhaust fit on the Passat with minor modifications? Probably not the rear muffler but maybe the mid?


----------



## 4mo_jay (Sep 19, 2013)

So on the Mkv R36 exhaust, what was he pressing in near the tips? were those flaps? because that sounds ridiculous and i want that now!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

sebasEuRo said:


> Stupid question but would the R32 exhaust fit on the Passat with minor modifications? Probably not the rear muffler but maybe the mid?


I still haven't done the OEM R32 downpipes yet...I still have them...but they should fit and connect to the cat-back section with no issues.



4mo_jay said:


> So on the Mkv R36 exhaust, what was he pressing in near the tips? were those flaps? because that sounds ridiculous and i want that now!


That was a flapper from a BMW.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

tested out a go pro

suitcase delete and evoms intake, go pro had the open back on it


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Adding this here in addition to my build thread.

"r36"/R32 downpipes, deleted suitcase, aftermarket tips. 

Gopro hero3, mic mounted at rear bumper, camera on front windshield. various driving/load scenarios present here. gets good at 2:15-2:30 min in


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> tested out a go pro
> 
> suitcase delete and evoms intake, go pro had the open back on it


I had the same thing done to mine, sounded awesome but I couldn't stand losing my low RPM torque for very long so I went back to stock (welded the stock mid muffler back on). I wonder if using R32 mufflers instead of the Passat quiet ones, could give us some better sound and not lose the low RPM power.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

My car still has two main cats, two mid resonators, and two rear mufflers. I did each removal separately, and never noticed much of a tq loss, if any, at each stage. Can you elaborate or substantiate your comment? (i am legitimately curious, not trying to be an a-hole)

I would image the remaining components of the stock system would provide sufficient back pressure to not rob tq too much. Just how freeing up restriction has a diminishing return, I wold expect the same for adding back pressure for tq gains. Am I way off here?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*OEM R32 Downpipes Swap - Part 1*

Today I started my newest project and I am hoping to have it tied up tonight or tomorrow. I have had my wife's old downpipes laying around from her R32 and I have been itching to swap them on, or at least try. All my homework tells me that this should be a direct swap with the exception of lengthening the rear O2 sensor wires.

You may ask why and it is simple: the OEM Passat 3.6 downpipes have four catalytic converters and the OEM R32 downpipes have two. This should open up the sound a bit more without going catless and maybe, if at all, free up a few upper range ponies.

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

After a quick break to let the PB Blaster set in, I got everything out and got the R32 pipes in. I had to pick my kids up from daycare so tomorrow I finish this. For thos who want to know, with no lift or power tools It took me about 2.5 hours to get to this point. The two piece 3.6 manifold makes this so much easier.

The rear O2 sensor wires need to be lengthened 28" and an adapter to mate up with the cat-back.

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
Untitled by santorum, on Flickr
Untitled by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice. :beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*OEM R32 Downpipes Swap - Part 2*

I am almost all done. Spent some good time this morning lengthening the rear O2 sensor wires. The fronts did not have to be lengthened. I got everything back together and as of right now I just need an adapter to mate the midpipe (2.3" OD) to the catback (2.5" OD) which I am going to find one after lunch. Here are two videos for now and I apologize for the black borders.










I am hoping to have this finished today. :beer:


----------



## pzlr (Aug 27, 2014)

Very Nice!! (in borats voice)


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Finished up the install today and let me say that it sounds great. I will make some videos tomorrow but it is much louder and less raspy. Now all the car needs is aftermarket mufflers to eliminate the tinny tone.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*OEM R32 Downpipes Swap - Part 3*

And here is a few clips! I cannot begin to explain how loud this is in person and yet the drone didn't change at all.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thats what i have done with my exhaust, can be read from this post http://www.ukpassats.co.uk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=76256
Im showing it cause you are looking for some aftermarket rear mufflers, theres an idea for you how can they look like.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

S4BiT said:


> Thats what i have done with my exhaust, can be read from this post http://www.ukpassats.co.uk/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=76256
> Im showing it cause you are looking for some aftermarket rear mufflers, theres an idea for you how can they look like.


Wait, did you just swap out the end mufflers?


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Ive changed out only the rear mufflers with aftermarket ones. Both, tips and mufflers are bought separately and installation was all custom job, but i think it sits like from the factory  If you have dual exhaust you have the same rear diffuser on your car so you can make it the same way. Here is one more video ive just made, extra for you :laugh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsqH700TUyc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

S4BiT said:


> Ive changed out only the rear mufflers with aftermarket ones. Both, tips and mufflers are bought separately and installation was all custom job, but i think it sits like from the factory  If you have dual exhaust you have the same rear diffuser on your car so you can make it the same way. Here is one more video ive just made, extra for you :laugh:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsqH700TUyc&feature=youtu.be


I appreciate it, but I am way past that at this point. I have removed two out of four cats, and three out of five mufflers.


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, as it can be heard your car is way louder. Im still not shure if I want my daily driver sound that loud tho. Would be great to use R32 downpipes also so i can get rid of the two cats, it can shurely keep my EGT lower and add some noise.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Honestly, inside the car is not bad at all. I can still hear my kids in the back seat without any yelling.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

New Video of new setup. 






Underbody view

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/devinbarnas/15031110310" title="Untitled by Devin Barnas, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5589/15031110310_e616f43df7_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="Untitled"></a>

Description of setup portrayed:
OEM manifolds, swaintech coated
Wrapped R32 downpipes (pre-cat delete)
OEM Main Cats, Removed oem dual resonators
Shortenned twin pipes and magnaflow Y-pipe installed
Magnaflow #11236 oval mufflers
Aftermarket tips. 

2 cats, 2 muffelrs only. Drone at 1900-2200 when crusing. Will probably add a resonator before the setup is never touched again  But it sounds like a REAL exhaust kit now. Loving it.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes yes yes!!!


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

bump from the archive.



still trying to decide if i want magnaflows


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Things have been dead for me lately. Just started a new job so hopefully mid to late Winter I will have a 2.5" custom cat-back with an oval Vibrant muffler before the Y and 3.5" tips.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> bump from the archive.
> 
> 
> 
> still trying to decide if i want magnaflows


you do


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DBVeeDB said:


> you do


:laugh:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Additional pics of my setup (now for sale)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/devinbarnas/16078388426" title="Fs exhaust by Devin Barnas, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7531/16078388426_3bc8ff8682_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Fs exhaust"></a> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/devinbarnas/16078388156" title="Fs exhaust by Devin Barnas, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7473/16078388156_e8f408db6c_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Fs exhaust"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/devinbarnas/15918097509" title="Fs exhaust by Devin Barnas, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7541/15918097509_c479d04f15_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Fs exhaust"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/devinbarnas/16102256441" title="Fs exhaust by Devin Barnas, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7535/16102256441_b769821d05_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Fs exhaust"></a>


Manifolds:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/devinbarnas/16102254941" title="Fs exhaust by Devin Barnas, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7485/16102254941_f98dbb9a03_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Fs exhaust"></a>


----------



## belous22 (Jan 14, 2014)

*2.5L*

Is it worth doing any exhaust changes on the 2.5L ?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

belous22 said:


> Is it worth doing any exhaust changes on the 2.5L ?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?740-2-5l-Inline-5-Engine-Forum


----------



## 4mo_jay (Sep 19, 2013)

bump. Basically im thinking we could delete our primary cats and just keep the pre-cats to get a similar sound and performance, rather than swapping out to R32 downpipes. It makes no sense why they would put pre-cats in and then not put the o2 sensors after the primary cats.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Before I did my hybrid r32 downpipe, I deleted just the precats. I had no cel, and the powerband increased almost the same amount as the pre-cat delete. However, there was noticeably more rasp with just the downstream cats removed. way more. I reinstalled them after a week because it was too obnoxious. Any sort of partial throttle at 3k it sounded like I had beans in a coffee can and was shaking it violently.

So it all depends on what sound you want and what you can tolerate. Removing the second set is easier, and no cel. Removing the pre cats also minimizes engine bay heat. But install is a lot more time consuming. on an 08+ where the top section of the IM is removable its much easier to do, but still an afternoon's work id imagine.


----------



## 4mo_jay (Sep 19, 2013)

DBVeeDB said:


> Before I did my hybrid r32 downpipe, I deleted just the precats. I had no cel, and the powerband increased almost the same amount as the pre-cat delete. However, there was noticeably more rasp with just the downstream cats removed. way more. I reinstalled them after a week because it was too obnoxious. Any sort of partial throttle at 3k it sounded like I had beans in a coffee can and was shaking it violently.
> 
> So it all depends on what sound you want and what you can tolerate. Removing the second set is easier, and no cel. Removing the pre cats also minimizes engine bay heat. But install is a lot more time consuming. on an 08+ where the top section of the IM is removable its much easier to do, but still an afternoon's work id imagine.


So removing the main cats gave you the screaming rasp? Was that all the time? Did you have a muffler? I don't understand how the R32 gets that deep note out that exhaust. When I first start mine now I may get a rasp, but it goes away after my first go around 3k rpm then deepens almost if the muffler needs to heat up lol let me know because I'm doing this tmrw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmidgti (May 17, 2013)

So random question about this setup. Would there be any gains from doing one of the aftermarket r32 header setups or pulling off the stock manifold and porting then like the old 12v vr6 did?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

christofambrosch said:


> You may ask why and it is simple: the OEM Passat 3.6 downpipes have four catalytic converters and the OEM R32 downpipes have two. This should open up the sound a bit more without going catless and maybe, if at all, free up a few upper range ponies.


Did you ever think about gutting the OEM B7 pre-cats? From the position they are at it looks like it could be an easy job. Im debating doing this or the USP with cats.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

mattmidgti said:


> So random question about this setup. Would there be any gains from doing one of the aftermarket r32 header setups or pulling off the stock manifold and porting then like the old 12v vr6 did?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I was going to do manifold porting on my spare 3.6 manifolds. When I held up the gaskets I noticed they were pretty close to one another. Nowhere near like the old 12v or 24v vr's. So I did not do any porting. The 3.6 ports I believe are larger than the 3.2, and the bolt pattern is slightly different, but my guess is you can redrill any 3.2 manifold and it "should" work. Not sure if anyone has tried it yet. I think supersprint makes/made a 3.6 specific header.


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

DBVeeDB said:


> I was going to do manifold porting on my spare 3.6 manifolds. When I held up the gaskets I noticed they were pretty close to one another. Nowhere near like the old 12v or 24v vr's. So I did not do any porting. The 3.6 ports I believe are larger than the 3.2, and the bolt pattern is slightly different, but my guess is you can redrill any 3.2 manifold and it "should" work. Not sure if anyone has tried it yet. I think supersprint makes/made a 3.6 specific header.


If I keep my 3.6 downpipes with the pre cats can I remove what's after the flex pipes and replace with 2" to 2.5" until I hit the cat back? Seems easier than removing the downpipes, swapping with r32 ones, and extending the O2 wires... Since its after all the O2 sensors I shouldn't throw a light correct?


----------



## 4mo_jay (Sep 19, 2013)

FriscoBrah said:


> If I keep my 3.6 downpipes with the pre cats can I remove what's after the flex pipes and replace with 2" to 2.5" until I hit the cat back? Seems easier than removing the downpipes, swapping with r32 ones, and extending the O2 wires... Since its after all the O2 sensors I shouldn't throw a light correct?


You can do anything you want after precats and flex pipes, like you mentioned, all of our O2 sensors are up top so it's up to you. My advice is go stock size, put in high flow cats and put the muffler where your suitcase was and from there go 3" back for a deeper tone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

4mo_jay said:


> You can do anything you want after precats and flex pipes, like you mentioned, all of our O2 sensors are up top so it's up to you. My advice is go stock size, put in high flow cats and put the muffler where your suitcase was and from there go 3" back for a deeper tone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why go for HFCs where I'm at I'll still pass as long as there's no code??? I was planning a resonator where the suitcase is with after market mufflers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4mo_jay (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh I forgot you have laws. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

DBVeeDB said:


> I was going to do manifold porting on my spare 3.6 manifolds. When I held up the gaskets I noticed they were pretty close to one another. Nowhere near like the old 12v or 24v vr's. So I did not do any porting. The 3.6 ports I believe are larger than the 3.2, and the bolt pattern is slightly different, but my guess is you can redrill any 3.2 manifold and it "should" work. Not sure if anyone has tried it yet. I think supersprint makes/made a 3.6 specific header.


There is a lot of work you can do to them still. The inlet is a lot better, but thats about it.


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

4mo_jay said:


> Oh I forgot you have laws. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well chopping cats out is illegal. Going to cut the OEM downpipes right before the cats and go straight pipes back to exhaust with it. Since I'm past those O2 sensors shouldn't throw any codes or cause any issues since I have those pre cats.


----------



## 4mo_jay (Sep 19, 2013)

So are you trying to get better performance? As long as you have HFC you shouldn't have an issue. It's illegal to cut cats out completely yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> There is a lot of work you can do to them still. The inlet is a lot better, but thats about it.


Then enlighten us. Port? Polish? Extrude hone? Insulate? Internal coatings?

From what I saw on the 3.2's it seemed like porting manifolds only really benefit those were were cammed and tuned, and when I saw the minimal matching needed I passed on doing all the work for the contingent gains. I am more or less curious how you define a lot of work to be done.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Porting only. Remove the casting flash and smooth transitions. Match outlet to inlet of the downpipe. Took me about four hours for the pair. Usually an hour or two more for 12v ones as they need more work. 

I dont polish, exhaust coats it out and "smooths" things. 

The r32 ones need work, just not many in that community care enough to bother.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Got it thanks,

Other than this:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ed-Ported-Stock-Exhaust-Manifolds-300-Shipped

have you found any decent DIY's or other info on vr6 manifold porting?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have a diy in the 12v forum that covers it generally.


----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)

it seems as if the OP was planning to complete his exhaust system with a single muffler from the cats back rather than dual mufflers at the rear that most have done. i'm curious to know if anyone else has done the single muffler system and has a sound clip of it. i am now thinking of opening up the exhaust on my car and wanted to research a bit instead of taking multiple trips to the muffler shop.


----------



## 4mo_jay (Sep 19, 2013)

I have mine with suitcase and resonator deletes with a single magnaflow with stock cats in the "what did you do to your B6 Passat today" thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

4mo_jay said:


> I have mine with suitcase and resonator deletes with a single magnaflow with stock cats in the "what did you do to your B6 Passat today" thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How loud is it without the resonators?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4mo_jay (Sep 19, 2013)

Decent. Not much drone at all. I like the 3.2 straight piped screaming sound so I went without cats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobra (Jul 30, 2015)

Do these sound like Flowmasters? This is the sound I want to aim for my with my 3.6. It sounds almost like a 4.0 v8.


----------



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

christofambrosch said:


> That R is amazing. I need to get off my ass and get back at the exhaust. Right now, a tune and brakes are on my agenda and getting finished soon.


I cant seem to find the post about what is involved when using R32 downpipes.

What were the parts needed to extend the O2 sensor harnesses?


----------



## antique cycles (Oct 5, 2016)

*Me likey!*

That sounds BAD A&&!


----------



## ollie_kidd (Apr 7, 2012)

*Buying used*

Can anyone post videos of exhaust systems they've done for their Passat VR6 that aren't the Supersprint?

I'm thinking a suitcase delete with generic sports mufflers at the back, fabricated by a local exhaust shop.

Any comments??


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

ollie_kidd said:


> Can anyone post videos of exhaust systems they've done for their Passat VR6 that aren't the Supersprint?
> 
> I'm thinking a suitcase delete with generic sports mufflers at the back, fabricated by a local exhaust shop.
> 
> Any comments??



this thread is filled with videos of almost every option you could do


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Do it in stages, suitcase first then a month later do the rear mufflers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volcano70 (Mar 10, 2008)

Good info here. Thinking about doing the suitcase delete on my B6 Passat 3.6L 4motion Wagon.

Found this in another forum. I can not find any videos/sound clips of this exhaust. Anyone have it installed.

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/in..._info&cPath=2_28_305_307_476&products_id=2804


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

volcano70 said:


> Good info here. Thinking about doing the suitcase delete on my B6 Passat 3.6L 4motion Wagon.
> 
> Found this in another forum. I can not find any videos/sound clips of this exhaust. Anyone have it installed.
> 
> http://techtonicstuning.com/main/in..._info&cPath=2_28_305_307_476&products_id=2804




since its just magnaflows . going to assume it sounds similar to what others have


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I love what TT does but having done the suitcase muffler delete I highly suggest you spend the $80-$90 and delete the suitcase muffler before spending any more money on an exhaust. Keep in mind that it's rare to make hp over stock and lets just say you get 8hp is it really worth $1,000 or $1,100 after shipping


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

changed my set up again. 

2 front cats to 2 magnaflows

its pretty raspy. but i like it.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

wot


----------



## ollie_kidd (Apr 7, 2012)

*Too raspy*

Well I've lived with a CC 3.6 with a straight pipe where my mid suitcase muffler used to be, for about 3 months now.

It does sound good - way better than stock - but the rasp is just embarrassing, especially when you start the car cold and pull out of the workplace or church carpark.

It doesn't seem to rasp the same when it's warmed up.

I'm thinking of putting an 18 inch hot dog where the mid muffler used to be, to cut down the rasp. I do still have the suitcase mid muffler but I don't think I'd put the same one back - the stock mid muffler destroys the best of the engine notes.

Then maybe swap out the rear mufflers for some budget sports mufflers with dual tips. I want the quad tip look and want to open up the sound just a bit more, especially if I'm putting the hot dog in.

Hot dog 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/REDBACK...697822&hash=item3f57bbb78b:g:wmgAAOSwor1agiPd

Rear mufflers
These are a straight through design similar to Magnaflow.
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-25-IN...162944?hash=item3abebd0980:g:wAkAAOSwryBag0rM

$45 for the hot dog and $77 each for the mufflers including dual tips - can't go too far wrong surely.

Any comments?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

A straight thru resonator in place of the suitcase would be a good option but replacing the mufflers will make it louder all the time.


----------



## ollie_kidd (Apr 7, 2012)

Hot dog would still do something to cut the rasp though...especially an 18 inch hot dog?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

ollie_kidd said:


> Hot dog would still do something to cut the rasp though...especially an 18 inch hot dog?


I have one on my 3.6 corrado


----------



## ollie_kidd (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks G60ing.
It looks like you have aftermarket cat, then a hot dog? Rear mufflers as well?
Any videos?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The combo is 2.25” downpipes with 1 cat after it goes to 3”. Then it has a Pypes resonator. After the over the axle pipe it has a borla muffler. It also has an open air intake. 


















































If you can’t handle the resonator being deleted then this combo would be way too much. It’s not unbearable but I know it’s NOT quiet. 

https://youtu.be/eCw2PrCvDGc


----------



## ollie_kidd (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok buddy I see what you mean 

A bit hard to compare with such a different setup.

My logic: There are plenty of videos of Passat/CC 3.6's with suitcase delete and Magnaflow or Borla mufflers. They mostly sound good but maybe a bit harsh/raspy.
Relative to that, the mufflers I've picked are similar design (straight through with packing) and a big hot dog should just mellow/soften it a bit.

My pet hate... people that go to the effort of setting up, recording, editing and posting videos on Youtube but can't do the small service of saying what components are in their exhaust - it only takes a few words eg "2.5 inch dual pipe with 18" hotdog in middle and two Borla mufflers at back" - how hard is that


----------



## kojiru (Dec 5, 2005)

Quick question...anyone knows if a catback for a B7 passat 4motion would fit a B6? They look pretty similar...thanks

Envoyé de mon LG-H831 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## speedandpower (Aug 26, 2017)

Kobra said:


> Do these sound like Flowmasters? This is the sound I want to aim for my with my 3.6. It sounds almost like a 4.0 v8.


Can anyone help me figure out what part of the exhaust was replaced to get this sound? Sounds nice, like a BMW 4.4 engine.


----------



## CrazyHorsy (Jun 8, 2018)

guys i have my cc 3.6 suitcase removed , if i remove the 2 resonators will make the sound loud for long trips ?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

CrazyHorsy said:


> guys i have my cc 3.6 suitcase removed , if i remove the 2 resonators will make the sound loud for long trips ?


Its all subjective, but with that having been said you will still have 4 cats and 2 mufflers in the flow of the exhaust. I think you might find the car sounding a little raspy. You may want to consider some holes in the bottom of the airbox to make it a little louder. I have a spare airbox I'd sell for $40+shipping. If you are near DC you can come hear my CC with it and the suitcase removed.

If you want to hear my 3.6 corrado with just 1 cat, 1 resonator and 1 muffler and open air filter I'd be happy to take you for a drive. Its great but after 8 hours it gets a little old.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you want to hear mine on open headers, I am game. Gets old after 4 minutes.


----------



## CrazyHorsy (Jun 8, 2018)

thanks guys for the offers but i actully dont live in the us  , really appreciate the help .


----------



## j_borges2121 (Aug 11, 2019)

Great thread guys, 

just wondering if anyone would dare to convert the dual exhaust to a single exhaust?? Just wondering to save some weight, and would the exhaust note change ? 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The sound will change some but the weight savings is marginal, if you want to save weight just pull the spare tire out. 

What will change the sound is how much restriction and the type of restrictors you put between the downpipes and tip.


----------



## j_borges2121 (Aug 11, 2019)

Awesome thank 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discofisco (Dec 7, 2020)

Bump. For what it's worth... my setup.

Post cat resonator(s) delete, suitcase muffler delete, stock mufflers

Cold Start and didn't rev above 3,500 RPM

Click on this link - VW CC 4motion Executive VR6

Audio is ok, sorry for the low quality video


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

I know this is an older thread but I'm definitely pulling the suitcase next chance I get. From there, who knows, I like a bit of rasp in my exhaust...


----------



## PictureMeRollin' (Dec 5, 2020)

Hi everyone! Saw this thread and figured it's probably the best place to start building a complete exhaust system. My car is the 2015 CC VR6 4motion Executive and I've been searching for a cat-back exhaust system to start with but haven't found much. New German Performance has a Techtonics Tuning cat-back exhaust system for sale on their website that works with the CC VR6 that features Magnaflow mufflers for $999:


https://store.ngpracing.com/techtonics-tuning-stainless-exhuaust-4motion-passat-3-6l-08-11-cc-3-6l-09-12.html


Is this a decent setup? Does anyone have this system in their CC or Passat that I can get a sound bite from? This seems like a reasonable price for a cat-back system, but I'm more into Borla or Flowmaster as far as mufflers go. Would it be better just to take my car to a muffler shop and have them fabricate something from the cat-back; or more importantly suitcase and cats deleted back, with my choice of mufflers? I'm strictly going for sound quality and never have I run into an issue not being able to choose from different reputable manufacturers for performance parts. 
Here's what ECS Tuning has on their website, a little bit out of my price range of $1500 give or take:





2.75" Cat-back System - Fully Resonated (Sport Comfort)


Complete cat-back system with dual 120x80mm oval tips




www.ecstuning.com




My goal is to have a complete system with headers and the whole nine yards, but I can't afford to drop that kind of money right now. I'm looking to use the next stimulus check ($1400) to pay for this so I can have a little better exhaust note. I really like the way Discofisco's car sounds and his car is identical to mine. Any advice for a new CC owner? 

Thanks


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Just have a muffler shop do a custom setup. It will, most likely, end up being cheaper than any other alternative. Delete everything, weld up a couple Borla mufflers for a nice tone and see what it sounds like. That's the route I'm gonna go with.


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

Anybody have an OEM "suitcase" (center resonator) for a 2006 B6 3.6 4Motion Passat they want to get rid of cheap? The one on my wife's Passat has a broken baffle rattling around loose inside it and I need to swap it out for a good one.
I'm in Northern VA (DC metropolitan area).


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

EA 337 said:


> Anybody have an OEM "suitcase" (center resonator) for a 2006 B6 3.6 4Motion Passat they want to get rid of cheap? The one on my wife's Passat has a broken baffle rattling around loose inside it and I need to swap it out for a good one.
> I'm in Northern VA (DC metropolitan area).


LKQ pick a part is your best bet but then after all the work to pull it and install it you might find out that the 15year part might be bad too. 

This is when you need to ask yourself if you just want to go new, used (roll the dice), delete it or aftermarket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

So im trying ECSs mk5 R32 resonator delete kit pretty soon. For 135 bucks and stainless you cant beat it. Ill let everyone know how it fits.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

freedomtanker said:


> So im trying ECSs mk5 R32 resonator delete kit pretty soon. For 135 bucks and stainless you cant beat it. Ill let everyone know how it fits.


Have a link to a picture? I’ll tell you if the shape looks good


----------



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

G60ING said:


> Have a link to a picture? I’ll tell you if the shape looks good











Center Resonator Delete Pipe


Add power and sound while retaining the stock look




www.ecstuning.com





I have it but haven’t had the time to try it yet


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

PictureMeRollin' said:


> Hi everyone! Saw this thread and figured it's probably the best place to start building a complete exhaust system. My car is the 2015 CC VR6 4motion Executive and I've been searching for a cat-back exhaust system to start with but haven't found much. New German Performance has a Techtonics Tuning cat-back exhaust system for sale on their website that works with the CC VR6 that features Magnaflow mufflers for $999:
> 
> 
> https://store.ngpracing.com/techtonics-tuning-stainless-exhuaust-4motion-passat-3-6l-08-11-cc-3-6l-09-12.html
> ...


Hey, I put this on my 08 Wagon about a month or so ago, it took them all summer to get it to me but whatever it was worth the wait. It's awesome!!! Absolutely love it, fitment, quality, sound, all awesome. It takes a week for these systems to settle into their true voice and this was no different. Stock they come with a Borla resonator and Magnaflow mufflers. I had recently replaced the cats with a brand new OE part so everything on mine manifolds back is shiny new and I've been going through this thing and getting it dialed in the last year I've owned it, really enjoying this car a lot.


----------



## PictureMeRollin' (Dec 5, 2020)

SEAT said:


> Hey, I put this on my 08 Wagon about a month or so ago, it took them all summer to get it to me but whatever it was worth the wait. It's awesome!!! Absolutely love it, fitment, quality, sound, all awesome. It takes a week for these systems to settle into their true voice and this was no different. Stock they come with a Borla resonator and Magnaflow mufflers. I had recently replaced the cats with a brand new OE part so everything on mine manifolds back is shiny new and I've been going through this thing and getting it dialed in the last year I've owned it, really enjoying this car a lot.


I’m glad you’re happy with the Techtonic system seeing as it’s the cheaper of the two aftermarket options! It’s good to know that there’s a wait time because I’m trying to get this done before WITW 2022 in April. I’m currently still on the fence at the moment about doing a Borla-custom project or just going with the Techtonics system. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

Just grabbed a becker exhaust from Germany, was about 700 and change with shipping. Didnt put it on yet but looks like quality work.


----------



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

freedomtanker said:


> Center Resonator Delete Pipe
> 
> 
> Add power and sound while retaining the stock look
> ...


By the way this does not work. Its the right shape but no where near long enough.


----------



## TheBoyRacer (Jul 25, 2002)

SEAT said:


> Hey, I put this on my 08 Wagon about a month or so ago, it took them all summer to get it to me but whatever it was worth the wait. It's awesome!!! Absolutely love it, fitment, quality, sound, all awesome. It takes a week for these systems to settle into their true voice and this was no different. Stock they come with a Borla resonator and Magnaflow mufflers. I had recently replaced the cats with a brand new OE part so everything on mine manifolds back is shiny new and I've been going through this thing and getting it dialed in the last year I've owned it, really enjoying this car a lot.


I’d love to hear a sound clip of the techtonics set up! Really hoping to get this soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenthony (Dec 5, 2021)

I am going to delete the two resonators are the cats like the OP did, and then add some mufflers to replace the stock ones.


----------



## PictureMeRollin' (Dec 5, 2020)

TheBoyRacer said:


> I’d love to hear a sound clip of the techtonics set up! Really hoping to get this soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I’d also love to hear a soundbite if you can manage that!


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

Techtonics Tuning B6 3.6 VR6 Wagon Cat Back...


----------



## TheBoyRacer (Jul 25, 2002)

SEAT said:


> Techtonics Tuning B6 3.6 VR6 Wagon Cat Back...


Thank you!!!! I’ve been after that for a long time!! Really appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

TheBoyRacer said:


> Thank you!!!! I’ve been after that for a long time!! Really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's not that great and I know everyone just wants the full throttle 2k to redline video but I think this captures the character well, not too loud, just a nice deep wookie sound without much rasp. It sounds amazing under load too FWIW...


----------



## VRsyncro79 (Jan 12, 2017)

SEAT said:


> Yeah, it's not that great and I know everyone just wants the full throttle 2k to redline video but I think this captures the character well, not too loud, just a nice deep wookie sound without much rasp. It sounds amazing under load too FWIW...


I installed my TT exhaust in December 2021 - have no regrets and agree 100%! My wife was hesitant at first as this is our family car but in the end she became a fan… or at least she lives with it


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

VRsyncro79 said:


> I installed my TT exhaust in December 2021 - have no regrets and agree 100%! My wife was hesitant at first as this is our family car but in the end she became a fan… or at least she lives with it


Same, I just took the crew to Vermont for the weekend, let the queen bee drive a bunch. I drove back 6 hours in a blizzard a few days later, brand new set of snow tires, drifting the corners at speed, accelerating hard up the mountain passes, full control AND that exhaust note? I got an RCD330 in there and the nav/music really is just right for the car too. 
If that isn't good living, I don't know what is!


----------



## HeliMike (Feb 6, 2010)

My car’s up on stands in my garage right now with all of the exhaust on the floor. What an absolute **** job but will be worth it. Lucifer’s downpipes with high flow cats and TT catback. Can’t wait to hear her make some noise. Will post video of course.


----------



## PictureMeRollin' (Dec 5, 2020)

Does anyone know if this Borla exhaust for B8 Passat VR6 will fit on the previous Passat or CC VR6? It looks similar but I’ve never seen them side by side, anyone know the differences?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

PictureMeRollin' said:


> Does anyone know if this Borla exhaust for B8 Passat VR6 will fit on the previous Passat or CC VR6? It looks similar but I’ve never seen them side by side, anyone know the differences?


Techtonics sells a Borla exhaust for the B6 3.6 and it fits the CC. I’m planning to get one soon.


----------



## HeliMike (Feb 6, 2010)

G60ING said:


> Techtonics sells a Borla exhaust for the B6 3.6 and it fits the CC. I’m planning to get one soon.


I have one. I think it was built on a Friday though.


----------



## PictureMeRollin' (Dec 5, 2020)

HeliMike said:


> I have one. I think it was built on a Friday though.


Was the quality bad or the fit off?


----------



## HeliMike (Feb 6, 2010)

PictureMeRollin' said:


> Was the quality bad or the fit off?


The quality and fitment was awesome with the exception of the passenger's side muffler pipe. Someone had a bad day. **** happens. It's going to be sorted out though.


----------



## HeliMike (Feb 6, 2010)

And to be clear: it's a Borla resonator with Magnaflow mufflers. Assuming the "B" team didn't build it it fit really well.


----------



## PictureMeRollin' (Dec 5, 2020)

HeliMike said:


> And to be clear: it's a Borla resonator with Magnaflow mufflers. Assuming the "B" team didn't build it it fit really well.


I’ll contact them and see if they can use Borla muffler’s as well as the resonators, I’ve always loved their sound and performance. Thanks for the info!


----------



## HeliMike (Feb 6, 2010)

PictureMeRollin' said:


> I’ll contact them and see if they can use Borla muffler’s as well as the resonators, I’ve always loved their sound and performance. Thanks for the info!


I'm sure they'll accommodate. They were somewhat open to my requests to adapt it to my pipes. In hindsight I'd probably go with more quiet. Pretty sure I'll be adding another resonator to my setup. The rasp is a bit much. Totally driveable but between 2800 and 3200 is a bit too much for me.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

PictureMeRollin' said:


> I’ll contact them and see if they can use Borla muffler’s as well as the resonators, I’ve always loved their sound and performance. Thanks for the info!


Agreed 100%


----------



## flute136 (Oct 13, 2021)

hey passat squad! i have a sort of unique exhaust setup on my 3.6l 24v vr6 i did a while back and i want change. sound clip(cold start and slight revs) 



 Description has what i have done to it. mufflers are: Aero Chamber Series Mufflers - Holley . I think they are considered a high flow straight through muffler right? After i changed the mufflers i dont hear the wookie noise as much in the cabin when i light throttle like before when i had just suitcase delete. i saw a video of a boat with a vr6 engine: 



 and somewhere in there he explains how he had no wookie sound because he didnt have backpressure at first. do you think this is something that can happen with our cars? like since i dont have baffled mufflers, i dont have the tone either from the reduction of backpressure or the loss of baffle plates in mufflers?

im really on the fence of what to do next. i feel a little drone with my current setup so im scared if i remove the front 2 resonators it might drone too much with these mufflers. i definitely want to get a little louder and a little raspier. should i delete the front resonators and change out my mufflers with a chambered muffler(recommendations? borla? i think magnaflow's are also straight through and ive heard people complain about the drone with them)


----------



## flute136 (Oct 13, 2021)

oh also what are your thoughts on a setup that has no rear mufflers but instead 1 single on in the section where the suitcase reso was(before it splits back to two pipes at the y pipe) and then having the secondary cats removed, leaving the 2 front resonators?


----------



## flute136 (Oct 13, 2021)

does the order of restrictors matter? for example what it you had 2 mufflers after cats instead and then a resonator before coming out the tips?


----------



## HeliMike (Feb 6, 2010)

flute136 said:


> hey passat squad! i have a sort of unique exhaust setup on my 3.6l 24v vr6 i did a while back and i want change. sound clip(cold start and slight revs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not remove your stock resonators! You will hate the sound. I did an aftermarket mk5 r32 stainless downpipe setup (with 2 x high flow cats) to a TT Tuning cat back which consists of a Borla resonator and Magnaflow mufflers. It sounds effing badass but I barely drive the car so I didn't really get a lot of seat time to familiarize myself with it. The rasp is awful. WOT sounds incredible but around town the rasp is like the VR6 version of a Vtec with no mufflers. It sounds stupid and obnoxious. Not cool at all. The interior drone isn't bad at all but the rasp is too much. I'll be adding a bottle-style resonator to the mid pipe to take that "straight-pipe" crackle out of it very soon.

Quite honestly: I did my entire exhaust because it had to be done. It was rusted out and falling apart. I did aftermarket because it's cheaper and MUCH easier to install/remove than stock but TT screwed up my cat-back after I waited 10 weeks for it and still no resolution on replacing it (it looks ****ing bush league... I will never deal with them again and I've always been a big fan of theirs) and the sound is way too much. If you like your car and not turning into cop-bait keep the stock cats and forward resonators. Take the suitcase out if ya want more noise with those mufflers and leave it at that. I wouldn't even go that far but you do you.


----------



## flute136 (Oct 13, 2021)

HeliMike said:


> Do not remove your stock resonators! You will hate the sound. I did an aftermarket mk5 r32 stainless downpipe setup (with 2 x high flow cats) to a TT Tuning cat back which consists of a Borla resonator and Magnaflow mufflers. It sounds effing badass but I barely drive the car so I didn't really get a lot of seat time to familiarize myself with it. The rasp is awful. WOT sounds incredible but around town the rasp is like the VR6 version of a Vtec with no mufflers. It sounds stupid and obnoxious. Not cool at all. The interior drone isn't bad at all but the rasp is too much. I'll be adding a bottle-style resonator to the mid pipe to take that "straight-pipe" crackle out of it very soon.
> 
> Quite honestly: I did my entire exhaust because it had to be done. It was rusted out and falling apart. I did aftermarket because it's cheaper and MUCH easier to install/remove than stock but TT screwed up my cat-back after I waited 10 weeks for it and still no resolution on replacing it (it looks ****ing bush league... I will never deal with them again and I've always been a big fan of theirs) and the sound is way too much. If you like your car and not turning into cop-bait keep the stock cats and forward resonators. Take the suitcase out if ya want more noise with those mufflers and leave it at that. I wouldn't even go that far but you do you.


i think the 12v 3.2 vr6s are more raspy than the 24v 3.6. also that rasp might be from your high flow cats(only 2 as well) huh?


----------



## HeliMike (Feb 6, 2010)

flute136 said:


> i think the 12v 3.2 vr6s are more raspy than the 24v 3.6. also that rasp might be from your high flow cats(only 2 as well) huh?


Completely incorrect. I had a CTS Turbo 3" SS cat-less exhaust on my NA'd mk3 GLX and I can tell you that thing did not sound like a bunch of ball bearings in a blender. I'm sure the fact I have two cats instead if four isn't helping but hey, you do what you want don't take my word for it.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I dislike how my car sounds with the car and resonator deleted (3” straight pipe except with a rear Borla) sound so much better with a cat and resonator.


----------



## flute136 (Oct 13, 2021)

G60ING said:


> I dislike how my car sounds with the car and resonator deleted (3” straight pipe except with a rear Borla) sound so much better with a cat and resonator.


Resonators arent really supposed to alter sound. A little but maybe but not as much as a muffler changes. Anyways so what about a single resonator before exhaust splits so you can remove the 2 up front which are prettt restricting of volume? Then after that cats or half cats? Preferably half cats for me but more worried about drone then volume tbh.


----------



## HeliMike (Feb 6, 2010)

flute136 said:


> Resonators arent really supposed to alter sound. A little but maybe but not as much as a muffler changes. Anyways so what about a single resonator before exhaust splits so you can remove the 2 up front which are prettt restricting of volume? Then after that cats or half cats? Preferably half cats for me but more worried about drone then volume tbh.


🤦‍♂️ Just stop. Seriously.


----------



## flute136 (Oct 13, 2021)

HeliMike said:


> 🤦‍♂️ Just stop. Seriously.


I mean for the vr6 engine. I took out a resonator and my sound got better🤷‍♂️. Resonators primary job is to reduce unwanted high pitched noises which create drone. Mufflers purposes are to reduce volume and also make the tone of the exhaust different and maybe increase horsepower depending of the muffler. If they have baffles perhaps it adds more backpressure which would increase hp if your lacking some. 

Im not here to argue bud, im here to learn and to educate if possible.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Too much or too little of any one thing and it will sound less than perfect.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Open headers and earplugs here


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Open headers and earplugs here


That sounds perfect for you to drive.


----------



## HeliMike (Feb 6, 2010)

Deleted


----------

